# Removing latex paint from trex deck steps



## 1stchoice (Dec 29, 2007)

Evening guys,
What material would you use to safely remove some spots of exterior latex paint and small drops of oil base primer from Trex deck steps? The spots have been on the surface of the trex steps for about a week and have definetly been exposed to some hot sun.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Brian


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its going to leave shadowing and marring of the surface no matter what you use. I would try some Krud Kutter but anything that will remove oils is going to emulsify some of that colorant in the wood portion of the Trex. Is this cleanup of an uh-oh or a job where you were called in to clean?


----------



## 1stchoice (Dec 29, 2007)

No unfortunately an UhOh, the home owner who happens to be a contractor-flooring just said hed be ok with thinner but I said im going to do some research, I dont want to mess those boards up, I think he thinks Im making a big deal of it-I am there brand new.
Had some local help from the Labor services and they did not paper off the steps as i asked them too, and than drop cloth for double protection 
but I should have baby sitted I guess.
Just want to do it correctly, if not I will offer to replace the treads and eat some loss, I dont think he will want me to do that but i must try to 
show that I am responsible here and make the correct decision.
Brian


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

Use some handcleaner like go-jo and rinse with hot water use a stiff bristle brush or a scotch brite. You will never know it was there after a week of sun. MOPAINT


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Mopaint said:


> Use some handcleaner like go-jo and rinse with hot water use a stiff bristle brush or a scotch brite. You will never know it was there after a week of sun. MOPAINT


I have used Go-JO for a few whoops... It does work on most of them..


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Maybe TSP would loosen the paint without destructing the surface.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Any type of caustic is going to leave spots. 
A stiff bristled brush or a scubby pad is going to leave scratches. 

I'm a perfectionist though. Using either method may be the lesser of the two evils of leaving the paint there.


----------



## Pat M (Sep 3, 2008)

Dear 1stchoice:


I am a representative of Trex and wanted to address your question.


You may contact the paint manufacturer for assistance. If they cannot assist you, mineral spirits may be used. Please test first in an inconspicuous spot to ensure the spirits do not change the color or your Trex Deck.


We would not recommend using a stiff brush or anything abrasive being used to clean the Trex material.


If I can be of further assistance please feel free to contact me at [email protected] or 800-BUY-TREX.

Pat M – Trex


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, well there it is...straight from the horses mouth. Thanks for the reply
Pat, We are always looking for a direct line to a rep or manufacturer. Do you
know any Azek reps? Got a few questions for him.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

We are doing a big porch over Trex right now... we decided to just let it dry
and a drip or spot will come right up with a putty knife. When wet we always use soft bristle toothbrushes, ya know the kind with the battery in them. I just put a new one in the truck this morning....

Pat,
Can you enlighten us on the rumor that trex by itself is not lifetime lasting (set it and forget it) without a coat of sealer every few years? And if true, what kind of sealer do you suggest?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Kelly Painting said:


> When wet we always use soft bristle toothbrushes, ya know the kind with the battery in them. I just put a new one in the truck this morning....


Dam homes, I can't even afford those for my own teeth :whistling2:


----------



## Pat M (Sep 3, 2008)

Dear Kelly Painting,

Trex Decking does not need to be painted, stained or sealed for
protection but you can paint or stain your Trex Deck to obtain
a custom color.

Please recommend that the deck is cleaned with a bleach based cleaner
that contains sodium hypochlorite and the deck is treated with
a Mold Inhibitor such as Olympic Mildew Check or Wolmans Clear Wood
Preservative prior to sealing.

This cleaning of the deck, before protecting, helps to prevent sealing
of any mold or other stains beneath the sealent.

Trex Decking can be sealed using the recommended protectors found online at:
www.psc-solutions.com or you may contact them at 1-800-354-2926
www.sunfrog.com or you may contact them at 1-866-786-3764


If I can be of further assistance please feel free to contact me at [email protected] or 800-BUY-TREX.

Pat M – Trex


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Pat,
I was under the assumption that they need to be sealed 
every few years..thanks for straightening me out!


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Krud Kutter is awesome. Maybe denatured alcohol.


----------

